# 2013 Outback 310Tb



## HPierson (Jun 1, 2012)

Has anybody tried loading a touring model Harley Ultra Classic in the 280 RS or new 310TB with the ramp extension from Outback? We are looking at purchasing the 310TB, but need to have the ramp extension inorder to keep the Harley from bottoming out. I am being told by the dealer that they do now have a ramp extension available from Keystone Outback, but have not seen one yet.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

HPierson said:


> Has anybody tried loading a touring model Harley Ultra Classic in the 280 RS or new 310TB with the ramp extension from Outback? We are looking at purchasing the 310TB, but need to have the ramp extension inorder to keep the Harley from bottoming out. I am being told by the dealer that they do now have a ramp extension available from Keystone Outback, but have not seen one yet.


You will need an extension.

How long is your awning. does it end infront of the back door or behind it.


----------



## JimBK17 (Feb 23, 2010)

HPierson said:


> Has anybody tried loading a touring model Harley Ultra Classic in the 280 RS or new 310TB with the ramp extension from Outback? We are looking at purchasing the 310TB, but need to have the ramp extension inorder to keep the Harley from bottoming out. I am being told by the dealer that they do now have a ramp extension available from Keystone Outback, but have not seen one yet.


I own a 2012 280RS and asked the same question several times while waiting for it to arrive from the factory. At the time, they did not offer an extension for the Outback. What they list as an extension is not what you need, so unless they are actually selling you the 4 foot by 3 foot extension for the ramp with the legs that attach to the ramp door, do not buy it! You will waste a lot of money buying parts you do not need. Oddly enough, even though the ramp extension wasn't offered for the outback at the time, it was standard on the Cougar toy hauler models. The parts list below will give you what you need with the prices I paid indicated:

Two of each of the following:
222339 support bracket $4.41 each 
222807 bracket $10.53 each
222340 extension tube $26.84 each
222968 bumpers $3.36 each
and one hinge:
246163 hinge $72.38

Plus a sheet of 4'x4' 3/4 plywood.


Instead of the hinge and sheet of plywood, you can also order the ramp door from Cougar which comes with the hinge pre-attached and the mounting bolts, but their ramp extension is only 3 feet long instead of 4 feet if you do it yourself.


Enjoy your Outback! I like the looks of the 310TB floorplan, but note that although I really like some of the changes to the rear bedroom and the kitchen area, it looks as though the cut the depth of the linen closet in the bathroom by about 50% and completely eliminated all of the storage in the pantry of the 280RS. I know how tight we pack things as it is so believe we would have storage issues with the 310TB.


----------



## HogHauler (May 4, 2010)

HPierson said:


> Has anybody tried loading a touring model Harley Ultra Classic in the 280 RS or new 310TB with the ramp extension from Outback? We are looking at purchasing the 310TB, but need to have the ramp extension inorder to keep the Harley from bottoming out. I am being told by the dealer that they do now have a ramp extension available from Keystone Outback, but have not seen one yet.


I was in the same situation as you are 3 years ago. I brought home a new 230 RS (same garage set up as yours) and couldn't get my Road King that had been lowered 1" up into the garage. I was told that Keystone had an extension and still to this day have not seen one. This is what I ended up doing and it works very well and safe. I figured out that I needed the end of the ramp to be at least 15 inches off the ground to be able to clear the peak of the ramp from the kick stand on the Roadking. So the most sturdiest way I felt was to get 2, 2 ton Jack stands and place them under the ramp on the Rubber feet (attached to the outside of the ramp). Raise the jack stands up to where the ramp is at least 15" off the ground. Then I bought a heavey duty (2000 lb capacity), bifold motorcycle ramp (6' in length) leaned it on the Outback ramp. After securing the bifold ramp, I drive the bike up right into the garage with no problems. Backing down is no problem, nice and slow and controlled down. The only draw back is that I need to now carry the very light ramp and 2 jack stands every weekend, but I have my bike and it only take me less than 10 minutes to load or unload the bike. Doing it this way, I eliminated the lowering and raising of the front end of the camper every time. Here is a picture of my set up.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

HPierson said:


> Has anybody tried loading a touring model Harley Ultra Classic in the 280 RS or new 310TB with the ramp extension from Outback? We are looking at purchasing the 310TB, but need to have the ramp extension inorder to keep the Harley from bottoming out. I am being told by the dealer that they do now have a ramp extension available from Keystone Outback, but have not seen one yet.


 I am building one right now.

3/4" plywood 4 ft wide 3 ft long

hinged right to the door with 4 hinges.

you will need to buy two awning mounts and screw right to the door.

Get a welding shop to make two legs that fit into the awning mounts.

I will send you pictures when I am done.

It works good, I mounted the same on my other two trailers.


----------



## Troy M (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the pic - picking up my 310 that my ultra will go into next week and after much research your idea looks to be the winner for costs and ease of assembly and use. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Troy M (Jan 8, 2014)

Troy M said:


> Thanks for the pic - picking up my 310 that my ultra will go into next week and after much research your idea looks to be the winner for costs and ease of assembly and use. Thanks for posting the pic.


UPDATE: Make sure you spend the money and get a good ramp as shown in the pic. I bought the cheaper one that said it was capable of 1500# but it flexed so much it was unsafe. Returning it tomorrow and spending the extra $70 for one that is designed for the heavy load in the center of the ramp. I am thinking the 4 foot one should be long enough.


----------



## branonb (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey Gary,

Can you post or send me pictures of your plywood ramp with the legs made for the awning mounts showing the hinges etc.

I have a 2014 310TB I just bought and I have a 2008 Street Glide I want to haul.

Thank-you Brian


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

I carry 4x4 cribbing for my scissor jacks so along with a 4 ft length of 4x4 and an aluminum ramp I had, I get my streetglide in the garage just fine


----------

